# EHS Mudder Lid on an EFI Brute?



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, so last weekend we were playing in the mud and my friends 09 Brute sucked water into the air box through the crappy stock air box intake. We need to fix this issue, as I have an 08 as well. Neither of us want to go with full snorkels so don't say why not just go with a real snorkel. I've been looking at the EHS Mudder lid but was hoping that someone with an EFI bike has tried one. I saw that there isn't a lot of room between the top of the box and the filter and the cure for that was the Twin Air Powerflow kit, but thats another $240 that I don't want to spend on top of the $190 for the mud lid. Will it run good with the stock filter? Would cutting the stock filter down an inch or so make it better? All I've seen is reviews on carb bikes so if anyone can provide some insight, that would be awesome! Thanks.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i know i've seen this on here or HL.
it was reported to work well. splashes dont make it in and u get a ton of air.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You won't be able to just 'cut the stock filter down'... you will have to modify the 'cage' that the filter mounts on in order to make the clearance you need... I'm sure it can be done, just take some imagination and probably some good epoxy or something... 

Just one question, I know you don't want the full snorks, but what are your plans on the CVT intake/exhaust? the exhaust probly isn't too much to worry about, but if the water is splashing into the stock air intake, it's probly going into the stock CVT intake as well, since the are both in the same location.. I would suggest at least running a stealth snork up to the pod to be safe... if your CVT takes on water in a big hole, you won't be going anywhere with all that power that you will be getting from the extra airflow through the Mudder Lid... 

That's just my 2 cents, maybe you have already got it planned out.. hope it helps!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

EHS Lid-$200.
MIMB Snorkel-$100
Trust me ,I was just like you...I didn't want full snorkel either....Now that I did it,I wouldn't go back.


----------



## D_Man09750 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just joined the site, and thought i'd throw in my .02, i just picked up everything tonight to do the M.I.M.B snorkels, and spent $56... 

i wouldnt wanna do the lid anyway, still may be too low for intake, and doesnt solve the CVT intake/exhaust, and its a LOT more expensive.


----------



## mwmorris88 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have the mudder cover on my 09 and love it. I was just like you and didn't like the way the snorkels look. I have put a lot of miles on it and have never had on issue with it. Yes it is expensive but a great alternative for us who don't want the splash issue.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

what about ninja snorkle it .. then no one would see it but you would have the insurance that its there


----------



## rancher (Jan 5, 2010)

have a 08 750 and did not have to change filter or make any modifications for the mudder lid to fit.


----------



## RedBeard (May 3, 2010)

One problem we have in Minnesota is the 'enviro-gestapo' have managed to pass laws making snorkels illegal anywhere in the state, except for organized mud runs. At the world record parade in Silver Bay, one of my buddies was made to remove his non-functioning snorkels, or get a ticket, and be barred from the parade ride. This makes 'ninja/stealth' snorkels and lids our only options. We don't ride in the mud in MN, we ride on/in 'self-leveling earth'! LOL!


----------

